# Need Current Info for Peppertree Atlantic Beach



## dwmantz (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got a trade through SFX for a 2nd unit, two weeks next summer, 26&27, at Peppertree Atlantic Beach.  Most info I can find is not current.  SFX only does Gold Cowne resorts and it appears that part of this resort is such.  Would appreciate news from current ownersmor recent travelers.  Looking for what to expect, What to prepare for, recommendations, etc.  We're a family of five and usually do Hilton Head or Vir Beach, but also own on Edisto Island.  Thanks!!


----------



## natasha5687 (Oct 14, 2011)

Maybe you should check out the Resort Review section here on TUG


----------



## dwmantz (Oct 14, 2011)

Interesting advice.
Like most TUGr's that's the first thing I did.  It's one of the best features of membership!
The only recent review is very negative - perhaps a person with an isolated bad experience or someone very hard to please.  
Am looking for the usual objective TUG perspective!


----------



## stugy (Oct 18, 2011)

I just got a trade to Peppertree Atlantic Beach also and would like some recent info 
Thanks
Pat


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 18, 2011)

stugy said:


> I just got a trade to Peppertree Atlantic Beach also and would like some recent info
> Thanks
> Pat



http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ree_Resort-Atlantic_Beach_North_Carolina.html

I don't know if the link above will work, but tripadvisor.com as some good reviews of the resort. 

One even mentions a visit by a female ghost.


----------



## elaine (Oct 21, 2011)

I am an owner @ ABV and here's my low-down. The units are somewhat older, but refurbished every few years. The decor is a bit outdated--just surf the web for "festiva atlantic beach" and you will get the website with photos. Some of the walls in the wooden buildings are a bit thin--but I am a light sleeper and it never bothered me. The area does not have much nightlife and is sort of boring for young adults and teens. That's the negative.
The + is the beach---wide and fabulous. ABV has a boardwalk-catwalk over to the beach and it's only ABV and a few houses--no public access--no crowds, no riff-raff. The beach slopes gently out vs. OBX bigger drop off. So, it is perfect for kids. The beach also gets some good wave action---simliar to OBX and much more so than MB or HHI.  The property is well maintained with 2 very nice outdoor pools and also an indoor pool. Many who stay in the summer have owned for a long time and use their weeks every year.
If you enjoy an old-fashioned beach type vacation without a lot of frills, this is the place.  I am a bit of a DVC, Marriott, HGVC snob these days, and it's certainly not to those standards, but if you want a fun, clean, spacious TS with great family atmosphere, fab beach and good pools, ABV fits the bill. 
ABV is a silver crown in RCI and 5* in II. Elaine


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 31, 2011)

We're considering a trade in early May.  I assume the beach is just for looking at that time of the year.  How's management about requests for good room locations (we'd have a 2 BR) during what I assume is a slow period?


----------

